# Sarracenia bog



## eOrchids (May 18, 2008)

Here are my carnivorous plants bogs in bloom.






I have different varity of Sarracenia flava, a Sarracenia alata, and Sarracenia oreophila. All the blooms belong to Sarracenia flava.





This bog contain Sarracenia purpurea species and their varities.

I have another bog but it's not in bloom.


----------



## cdub (May 18, 2008)

That's pretty sweet. When some spare money falls into my lap I'm going to try my hand at a small bog garden with sarracenia.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 18, 2008)

That's a great bog you have there. Very cool plants. :clap:


----------



## Corbin (May 18, 2008)

Do you take them indoors in the winter?


----------



## eOrchids (May 18, 2008)

Corbin said:


> Do you take them indoors in the winter?



Yup!


----------



## suss16 (May 18, 2008)

I guess living a little further south helps... In Norfolk, VA I just plant them in a prepared bed next to the pond.


----------



## eOrchids (May 18, 2008)

Nice Suss! I see S. rubra and S. flava. :clap:


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 18, 2008)

Hey, guys,

Very nice!

Ron


----------



## MoreWater (May 18, 2008)

very nice! I have a soft spot for containers, bog gardens included.

I guess Meadowview must be in bloom too. (Will I ever make it there for a visit...?)


----------



## paphioboy (May 19, 2008)

Very very nice...!! I wish I could use sarracenias for landscaping like that...


----------



## Heather (May 19, 2008)

Not wet enough here, though we sure can grow moss like the dickens! 

Need to get to the bog garden this week at GITW - no one else at work (at least amongst my walking buddies) appreciates these as I do....


----------



## biothanasis (May 19, 2008)

Nice displays!!!!!!!!! I love carnivorous plants!!!!!!!!!! I do not have any, though...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 19, 2008)

Nice bogs guys! Mine too is doing its thing:


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2008)

Nice, crazy weather I'm suprised its so full.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 19, 2008)

I'm curious...for you that have container bogs, what's actually in the containers besides water? Sphagnum moss or something?

Joanne


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2008)

bog! oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 19, 2008)

NYEric said:


> bog! oke:



Thanks, that's helpful.


----------



## Corbin (May 19, 2008)

Yes, we need instructions.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 19, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> I'm curious...for you that have container bogs, what's actually in the containers besides water? Sphagnum moss or something?
> 
> Joanne



At the time of planting I used pure sand at the bottom extending halfway up the container. The upper compost was a 50:50 mix of sand and sphagnum peatmoss. No live sphagnum was used since it is both difficult to maintain and tends to overwhelm smaller plants - of course my little garden is overwhelmed by cranberries! At this point, three years later, I'm sure that the whole bog is root bound. 

The bottom 3/4 is undrained, but the upper 1/4 is via small wholes bored into the sides of the container.


----------



## suss16 (May 19, 2008)

Eric - try this site:

http://hometown.aol.com/atlfinegardens/page1.html


----------



## eOrchids (May 19, 2008)

My bogs are 50 / 50 mix of peat moss & perlite.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the information. One last question; are the plants in pots, or are they actually planted into the medium in the bog?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 21, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Thanks for the information. One last question; are the plants in pots, or are they actually planted into the medium in the bog?



Mine are planted directly into the medium - a problem if you want to take one out or move it!


----------



## Bolero (May 21, 2008)

WOW! Amazing display. Great work.


----------



## eOrchids (May 23, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Thanks for the information. One last question; are the plants in pots, or are they actually planted into the medium in the bog?



They are actually planted in the media!


----------



## fbrem (Jul 9, 2008)

I also grow carnivores. I used to grow many more indoors but those darn orchids ended up taking priority for space and light. Most of my carnivores now are in my bog garden, along with some orchids Phaius, Platanthera, and Neobenthamia, I promise there's orchids in there but they're dwarfed by the Sarracenia.


----------

